# Platten in der Lübecker Bucht



## SebastianSottek (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin zum Platten-Angeln bisher immer nach Dazendorf gefahren.
Ich wollte gerne mal die Ecke Sierksdorf / Haffkrug.
Kann man da gut auf Platten angeln oder doch lieber weiter hoch Richtung Neustadt fahren?

Lg


----------



## rippi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Also was Platten angeht ist die Lübecker Bucht tot!

 Vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben aber, die Hohwachter Bucht ist da um einiges besser. Klar wirst du in Sierksdorf/Haffkrug auch welche fangen, aber sowohl Stückzahl als auch Größe der Fischer wird in der Regel um einiges kleiner sein, wenn du nicht gerade super Hotspots gefunden hast, oder eine Sternstunde. Aber sonst ist es hier erheblich schwerer hier mal eine über 35cm zu fangen.


----------



## SebastianSottek (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Hallo rippi, danke Dir. 
Hättest da für die Hohwachter Bucht einen Tipp für mich wo ich da die Ruten auswerfen kann? Ich war noch nie dort.

Lg


----------



## meckchris (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Also was Platten angeht ist die Lübecker Bucht tot!......sagt der rippi

 Soll mir auch recht sein,obwohl ich es anders kenne!


----------



## Baum1309 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*



SebastianSottek schrieb:


> Hallo rippi, danke Dir.
> Hättest da für die Hohwachter Bucht einen Tipp für mich wo ich da die Ruten auswerfen kann? Ich war noch nie dort.
> 
> Lg


 

ich hab letztes Jahr in Dazendorf regelmäßig meine Platten gehabt und am Weißenhäuser Strand. Oder du fährst noch ein Stück weiter nach Fehmarn und versuchst dein Glück in Altenteil/ Niobe.
Wo ich auch schon Platten hatte, war in Rosenfelde.


----------



## Fridjof (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Alles Gute Tipps, um Platten zu fangen.

Falls du eine Travekarte hast :
Travemünde,Schlutup oder Herreninsel geben auch gute Platten her.

Und hast das Revier vor der Nase.

Ein Versuch Ecke Niendorf kann auch gute Fische bringen.

Kann ja sein, das Fehmarn die besseren Fänge aufweist, aber statt im Auto zu sitzen biste am Wasser.


----------



## SebastianSottek (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Genau Fridjof, Fehmarn haben wir schon Platten-Festivals erlebt.
Um gute Fische zu fangen fahre ich auch gerne ein paar Kilometer weiter aber wenn es nicht sein muss....
Mal schauen was heute die Windrichtung sagt und heute Abend werde ich berichten...lg


----------



## Segeberger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Alles Gute Tipps, um Platten zu fangen.
> 
> Falls du eine Travekarte hast :
> Travemünde,Schlutup oder Herreninsel geben auch gute Platten her.
> ...



Moin,

Kannst du mir sagen, an welcher Stelle man in Lübeck oder Travemünde gut auf Platten angeln kann und wie weit es dort zum Wasser ist, wenn man mit dem Auto parkt?
Und darf ich erfahren, wieviele du dort so rausholst, wenn du dort zum angeln bist? Habe es bisher nur in Hamburg auf Platte versucht, aber da geht immoment  gar nichts mehr.

zum Thema : 

in Haffkrug/Sierksdorf habe ich auch schon Platten gefangen, aber es waren nicht wirklich viele. Da habe ich am weißenhäuser Strand vom Ufer aus oder in Dahme von der Seebrücke schon deutlich besser gefangen.


----------



## Fridjof (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Platten in der Lübecker Bucht*

Hallo Segeberger,

für die Trave einschl. Travemünde benötigts Du die Travekarte.

Ein guter Kofferraumangelplatz ist in TVM- die Priwallseite, zwischen der Autofähre und der Passat.

Hier ist auch mit Dorsch zu rechnen.


----------

